# Boat Parade Gumbo



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we had our annual boat parade last night and i usually do a deer chili, but i did one a few weeks ago and just felt like gumbo. smoked a couple speckle bellies for 1 1/2 hrs, picked the meat. wasn't enough meat, so i cut up a snow goose and browned the pcs, then boiled for about an hour to make a stock. made a bacon grease roux, added the trinity, then stock and cooked for an hr. added the snow pcs and picked goose meat, then the sliced, browned sausage. added the oysters about 15 min before serving time. came out pretty good. pretty good cold weather fixins.


----------

